# Help installing Momo Steering Wheel & Hub to 2004 MKIV Golf R32



## Rbot32 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Help installing Momo Steering Wheel & Hub to 2004 MKIV Golf R32 (or any MKIV Golf/GTI)*

Hey.
Anybody have experience installing a Momo Steering Wheel & Hub Adapter to a 2004 MKIV Golf R32? Or any MKIV Golf/GTI for that matter? I assume the process for all MKIV makes is basically the same.
Any help would be appreciated, but for sure I would like the following information if anybody has it.
1) How to physically remove stock steering wheel correctly and possibly the installation process of a Momo steering wheel and hub adapter.
2) How to correctly connect and make the horn button on Momo steering wheel work.
3) How to correctly connect the supplied resistor with Momo hub (8015) to the air bag connector so it can "trick" the air bag light not to turn on.
As I understand it, there are no instructions on how to do this even though Momo sells and supplies parts to accomplish the above.
Any recommendations for any tuner shops around NorCal SF Bay Area who may know how to do this?
Please help, anybody. Thanx.

_Modified by Rbot32 at 12:21 PM 2-16-2007_


_Modified by Rbot32 at 12:23 PM 2-16-2007_


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Help installing Momo Steering Wheel & Hub to 2004 MKIV Golf R32 (Rbot32)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=764870

Does the 8015 hub come with the resistor??!! And how much and where did you get it!


----------



## Rbot32 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Help installing Momo Steering Wheel & Hub to 2004 MKIV Golf R32 (gehr)*

Yes, the 8015 does appear to come with "resistor". I don't know if that's the proper term for this part.
If I've identified the part correctly, it looks like a fuse you find on the side fuse panel behind driverside dash, but 2 wires are connected to it. One on each end of the "fuse".
I can take a picture of it and send to you if you want. Just give me your email or email me at [email protected]


----------



## tomjv (Jun 15, 2001)

*momo wheel*

can you pls post your procedure and outcome here?
I just ordered a momo wheel for my 2000 VR and can't find a part# for the hub.
TomJV


----------



## Killathrilla (Sep 21, 2011)

Momo #8017 is what you want (revision of the 8015 i think)

Link to my write up on the hub. - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6011930-MOMO-8017-Steering-Hub-Detailed-Pictures

Easy install, remove oem wheel, bolt up the momo hub. Stick the "resistor" into the airbag wires.
Wire your horn (easy) and bolt up a wheel! lol

[8017 comes with all the wiring and allows you to keep the clock spring installed which is awesome.]


----------



## tomjv (Jun 15, 2001)

*momo adapter*

great thanks!


----------

